
Unsealed Warrant and Forfeiture Complaint Seek Seizure of Oil Tanker “Grace 1” - indigodaddy
https://www.justice.gov/opa/pr/unsealed-warrant-and-forfeiture-complaint-seek-seizure-oil-tanker-grace-1-unlawful-use-us
======
jessaustin
This seems a bit late? Although the event wasn't emphasized by the war media
(in order to pretend that Iran's retaliatory seizure of a British tanker was
unprovoked), this boat was seized over a month ago. It will be transferred to
American custody immediately after Assange is. That is, never.

~~~
IfOnlyYouKnew
Calling them "the war media" is almost as inflammatory as what you're accusing
them off.

FWIW, I just checked two articles at the New York Times on recent Iranian
tanker seizures. Both mention the previous British seizure. One even begins
with a different (but IMO even better) legitimization of Iran's actions:

 _BEIRUT, Lebanon — Iran seized a foreign oil tanker in the Persian Gulf,
state television reported on Sunday, the third time Tehran has reported
detaining a tanker in the last month as the United States applies its campaign
of “maximum pressure,” sanctions and diplomatic isolation against the
country._

~~~
pooya13
I would agree with the original poster to refer to them as “war media”. He is
likely referring to the vast majority of MSM that is covering the news with a
pro war agenda for the military industrial complex and the fossil fuel
companies.

~~~
malandrew
We could also call it the Journalism Industtial Complex that exists to promote
its own agenda instead of to merely inform.

